# Mass Effect 2: Frage zu Gruppenpunkten, Waffenwahl und Erfahrungspunkten



## Herbboy (28. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab ME2 per Steam geholt, also auch keine Anleitung (jedenfalls noch keine entdeckt...), und daher Fragen: 


1) da gibt es ja die "Gruppenpunkte" - ist das dann für die gesamte Gruppe, also wenn ich 2 "ausgebe" für eine Fähigkeit von Shepard, dann können die anderen Gruppenmitglieder nichts mehr bekommen? Oder sind es 2 Punkte pro Member?


2) wie ändere vor einer Mission die Waffen? Ich war im Waffenmenü, da sehe ich aber nur, welche die aktuell haben. Wenn ich Waffe anklicke/Space drücke, passiert nix. Oder ist das, weil es eh keine anderen Waffen gibt? Aber wie kann ich dann zB die Shotgun des einen Teammembers an ein anderes Member geben, und der gibt dem ersten dann wiederum eine Pistole? 


3) Kann man irgendwo sehen, wieviele Erfahrungspunkte man für welchen Kampf oder so bekommt? 



Danke


----------



## DonBarcal (28. Dezember 2010)

> 1)
> da gibt es ja die "Gruppenpunkte" - ist das dann für die gesamte
> Gruppe, also wenn ich 2 "ausgebe" für eine Fähigkeit von Shepard, dann
> können die anderen Gruppenmitglieder nichts mehr bekommen? Oder sind es 2
> Punkte pro Member?


2 Punkte pro Person.



> 2) wie ändere vor einer Mission die
> Waffen? Ich war im Waffenmenü, da sehe ich aber nur, welche die aktuell
> haben. Wenn ich Waffe anklicke/Space drücke, passiert nix. Oder ist das,
> weil es eh keine anderen Waffen gibt? Aber wie kann ich dann zB die
> ...


In der Waffenkammer der Normandy kannst du das ändern. Aber die Auswahl ist ohnehin so klein, dass man sich darum eigentlich nicht kümmern muss - ganz im Gegensatz zu Teil 1^^



> 3) Kann man irgendwo sehen, wieviele Erfahrungspunkte man für welchen Kampf oder so bekommt?


Steht glaub ich nur in der Missionszusammenfassung, aber leider nicht aufgeschlüsselt nach Kategorie.


----------



## Kreon (28. Dezember 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich hab ME2 per Steam geholt, also auch keine Anleitung (jedenfalls noch keine entdeckt...), und daher Fragen:


Guckst du hier  store.steampowered.com/app/24980/  hier in der rechten Spalte, dann kommst du zu dieser Anleitung  cdn.steampowered.com/Manuals/24980/MASS2pcMANuseng_FINAL.pdf 
Hilft dir bei deinen Problemen aber wohl nicht viel weiter. Die Antworten von Don kann ich aber so unterschreiben    

Edit: Anhand deiner Fragen würde ich sagen, du hast Teil 1 nicht gespielt. Würde ich unbedingt noch nachholen.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Dezember 2010)

Ja, Teil 1 hab ich nicht gespielt, aber nochmal 10€ wollte ich nicht auch noch zahlen, ME2 war ja eh schon ein Spontankauf außerhalb des Budgets, weil es bei Steam als Tagesangebot war  

@Don: Danke, dann weiß ich schonmal bescheid. WENN es mal neue Waffen gibt, dann muss man die neue dann anklicken, um die zu tauschen? Naja, ich werd es ja sehen.

Was ein wenig nervt ist, dass manche Menü-Dinge scheinbar mit Klick, andere mit Space, andere mit Enter ausgewählt werden müssen ^^


----------



## Solon25 (28. Dezember 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> WENN es mal neue Waffen gibt, dann muss man die neue dann anklicken, um die zu tauschen?


Richtig, zumindestens in Teil 1 so. Denke wurde nichts dran geändert. Musst halt warten bis du eine neue Waffe findest. Schau aber auch, ob es sich lohnt dem eine gute Schrotflinte zu geben, umgehen kann er zwar damit, aber nur geübt (Punkte investieren) ist er damit effektiver


----------

